# DVC renews RCI affiliation agreement



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...-Renewal-of-Affiliation-Agreement-1365903.htm

It is described as a "multi-year" agreement, so figure at least two.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 8, 2010)

Good news! I never got a DVC in II, but have a 2br for next summer through RCI. Could have gone earlier had I not already been booked up for this year.

Sheila


----------



## icydog (Dec 22, 2010)

In my opinion the biggest devaluation of DVC can be attributed to  Jim Lewis's affiliation with RCI. This news article is not a revelation but it still is irksome to owners who spent big, big, $ on DVC contracts. I have no gripes with exchangers getting the best bargains they can, I used to do it too, but when an exchanger routinely gets two bedroom DVC resorts with $1 eBay action wins then the DVC product is vastly devalued. That's why the prices are falling. Why pay for the golden goose when you can get the same golden egg with a chicken. 

I'm glad I am getting out. I'm sick of how the company is run..


----------



## Culli (Dec 24, 2010)

icydog said:


> In my opinion the biggest devaluation of DVC can be attributed to  Jim Lewis's affiliation with RCI. This news article is not a revelation but it still is irksome to owners who spent big, big, $ on DVC contracts. I have no gripes with exchangers getting the best bargains they can, I used to do it too, but when an exchanger routinely gets two bedroom DVC resorts with $1 eBay action wins then the DVC product is vastly devalued. That's why the prices are falling. Why pay for the golden goose when you can get the same golden egg with a chicken.
> 
> I'm glad I am getting out. I'm sick of how the company is run..



I somewhat agree, I'm a DVC and other TS owner.  I got DVC in II and RCI.  It has been so easy for me since the move to RCI that I banked almost all my DVC pts and will have a hard time using those banked pts next year.  I get DVC through RCI not only with little upfront cost but my MF cost and exhcange fees are much cheaper than MFs alone with my DVC pts.  Plus I can book much farther out especially for non home resorts than the 7 month window.  I got a 2 br and studio at BCV durring F&W fest with RCI at 10 months out.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2010)

Disney developer sales are up under RCI.  It is all about the dollar.  This is my opinion and thought.


----------



## Culli (Dec 24, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Disney developer sales are up under RCI.  It is all about the dollar.  This is my opinion and thought.



Yup and if you think about it a large vast majority of TS owners have no idea how to trade.  I  think because we are part of this community we know what we know.  Sometimes that is good and sometimes it angers us.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 24, 2010)

99.9% of all DVC owners wouldn't know how to exchange back into DVC with a resale timeshare on a bet.  And, it wasn't any harder (or more expensive) to do it in II.

It's a lot more likely that the drop in resale prices over the past two years has to do with that little recession we've been in.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 24, 2010)

I honestly think that most DVC owners would consider playing the exchange game too much work.  Heck, even me (and I do know how to play the trade game) just added more DVC points (resale though). 

I still like calling DVC Member Services and booking what I want when I want it and where I want to stay - be that BLT (which hasn't even showed up in RCI yet) or a treehouse villa at SSR (which probably will never show up in RCI for trade) or a concierge room at Animal Kingdom villas (which has never showed up in RCI).   

The biggest danger to buying to trade into DVC is being stuck with something you can't get rid of if things change - and you can always count on trading to change.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 25, 2010)

I didn't buy specifically to exchange into DVC, but I've been able to get some incredible exchanges into DVC.  My net cost per week in a 2BR has been under $600 (figuring 60% of my $524 MF for the 2BR side of a 3BR lockout + $179 exchange fee + $95 Disney fee).  My best exchange was the 1BR side of my 3BR lockout for a 2BR Wilderness Club over Spring Break.  I still can't believe that one.

I'm considering buying a small, "cheap" DVC contract just to get access to the DVC annual pass discount and to use the points for a night or two to pad out Orlando trips.  The annual pass discounts (for 4-5 of us) would more than offset the annual MFs on a small contract.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 25, 2010)

Michael:
What is the minimum DVC account size that  one can buy resale?


----------



## littlestar (Dec 25, 2010)

hudshut said:


> Michael:
> What is the minimum DVC account size that  one can buy resale?



If you buy resale, the smallest contract you can buy is 25 points.  That's the smallest add-on size contract that DVC offers. Sometimes you'll see one of these small contracts come up for sale when a DVC member downsizes their points.  

When you buy direct from DVC (the last time I checked) the smallest point contract for first-time purchasers was 100 points.  But once you're a member you can buy any amount of points starting at 25 minimum as an add-on direct through Disney.


----------



## icydog (Dec 26, 2010)

Culli said:


> I somewhat agree, I'm a DVC and other TS owner.  I got DVC in II and RCI.  It has been so easy for me since the move to RCI that I banked almost all my DVC pts and will have a hard time using those banked pts next year.  I get DVC through RCI not only with little upfront cost but my MF cost and exhcange fees are much cheaper than MFs alone with my DVC pts.  Plus I can book much farther out especially for non home resorts than the 7 month window.  I got a 2 br and studio at BCV durring F&W fest with RCI at 10 months out.



How are you getting into DVC so consistently? Can you tell us your trader(s)?


----------



## icydog (Dec 26, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Disney developer sales are up under RCI.  It is all about the dollar.  This is my opinion and thought.



No way!! Sales are way down.  I think Disney Corporate is hesitant to make any changes since Lewis was so good for sales for so long.


----------



## Culli (Dec 31, 2010)

icydog said:


> How are you getting into DVC so consistently? Can you tell us your trader(s)?



I added PP to my Wyndham account - this gives me access to RCI pts inventory.  I also was very successful with my foxrun weeks when it was in II.  I have got 2 weeks using Wyn deposits on the weeks side, and now with RCI's TPU system change I'm set up to get DVC through RCI easier on the weeks side.

Wyn is changing point requirements into RCI in the next month or so, this will drive my cost up.  With RCI I almost always have to grab them at exactly 10 months out.  I got a studio and 2br at BCV last november then added a few days with my DVC pts to make it a 10day trip.    

I don't think I will get this lucky in the long term so I'm grabbing what I can while I can do it save my DVC pts.  I treat my DVC pts like gold.  I find chasing DVC to trade in to is like hitting a moving target.

FYI - in the last 12 months I got 7 trades into DVC units using my Wyn pts through weeks or Plus Partners (PP).


----------



## littlestar (Dec 31, 2010)

Should be interesting on January 15th to see how the new Wyndham RCI portal works.  On a side note, I logged into my Wyndham account today and my 77,000 point add-on was in my account (go figure - they added it on New Years Eve!).  I would love to be able to book some SSR one bedrooms with my Wyndham points.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 31, 2010)

> How are you getting into DVC so consistently? Can you tell us your trader(s)?


As an aside: in the Brave New World of RCI, most DVC units are 25 trade power units, though a few prime time 2BRs are a few units higher.  So, it should be pretty easy to tell if you can (or can't) use individual deposits.  And, even if you can't, you can always combine individual deposits to reach up.

As for the Wyndham portal: the big question is how the seasonal valuation will work.  But, it might work out well to go with the portal for 1BR units, but fixed weeks for larger ones.



> With RCI I almost always have to grab them at exactly 10 months out.


That's not always true in Points for DVC.  DVC deposits to Points just as they do to Weeks; in rolling waves.  Earlier this week, there were a *ton* of deposits in July, Points-side.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 31, 2010)

bnoble said:


> As for the Wyndham portal: the big question is how the seasonal valuation will work.  But, it might work out well to go with the portal for 1BR units, but fixed weeks for larger ones.



I'm figuring it will probably work like HGVC and DVC will take the highest possible amount of points (Prime season).  I could be wrong, though. :ignore:


----------



## Culli (Dec 31, 2010)

bnoble said:


> That's not always true in Points for DVC.  DVC deposits to Points just as they do to Weeks; in rolling waves.  Earlier this week, there were a *ton* of deposits in July, Points-side.




True but I usually try to grab at 10 months then constantly check, it has worked out great.  I have 2 more 1brs I'm going to grab - on hold right now with Wyn as it is end of year and lines are busy!!!  Plus I want to get them before they raise the pts required to get them.


----------



## Culli (Dec 31, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh RCI is now closed!!!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 31, 2010)

littlestar said:


> I honestly think that most DVC owners would consider playing the exchange game too much work.  Heck, even me (and I do know how to play the trade game) just added more DVC points (resale though).
> 
> I still like calling DVC Member Services and booking what I want when I want it and where I want to stay - be that BLT (which hasn't even showed up in RCI yet) or a treehouse villa at SSR (which probably will never show up in RCI for trade) or a concierge room at Animal Kingdom villas (which has never showed up in RCI).



Although I could trade into DVC with many avenues I have decided that using my DVC points already can yield me 18 nights in a studio if I really wanted to be at Disney every weekend but have come to appreciate trying out those coveted units you're talking about.  

I've got a ressie for Food & Wine in a Treehouse which RCI probably won't see for a while if ever.  Good value even for DVC members as it's the same points as a 2 bedroom yet it's a 3 bedroom sleeps 9. 

 Also being able to point stretch into value units in AKL makes owning DVC worthwhile and being able to call and get something is always nice.  RCI doesn't always have something on short notice and I do alot of short notice trips and have been surprised to get things like BCV during President's week. 

DVC requires some planning but there always seems to be room at the Inn for us when we want to go home.  Granted we might have to do split ressies but I don't mind doing it.  

I love DVC and they don't nickel and dime you to death with ressie and housekeeping fees.  

I'll leave the Orlando DVC units to others to use since I'm not greedy.   
Bonnet creek, Marriot and Hiltons are just fine.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

just saw this and YEA YEA YEA YEA YEA!!!


----------

